# HS720 Being Built in North Carolina



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Governor Pat McCrory (left) as new HS720 being manufactured at the Honda Plant in Swepsonsville, NC...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I might get an hs720 when I wear out this toro 2450E


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I might get an hs720 when I wear out this toro 2450E


 worry about getting that DIFFY KIT in first. or am I going to have to come up there and do it for you


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> worry about getting that DIFFY KIT in first. or am I going to have to come up there and do it for you


well if you are coming to install the diffy I can get some more seat time on the wing


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I saw this HS720 on my local Dealership floor. They had it on special for $699.
It looked real nice. I wish I could get one.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I saw both models of 720, the one with the chute controls and the one without. Saw these at the MN state fair (best state fair in the country!) if I remember right the fully loaded model was $650 and the base model was $580. The chute discharge height control was not nearly as smooth as my hs928 (may have needed lubrication) but the rotation control was REALLY nice! It looked very nice and easily was more impressive than the biggest toro single stage (7.5hp?)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Three new models replace two discontinued HS520s. All are built, including engine casting and machining, at the Honda plant in Swepsonville NC:

HS720AM; list price $699
190cc engine, 2-year warranty, 33' discharge distance

HS720AA; list price $749
Adds SnowDirector™ distance & direction remote control

HS720AS: list price $829
Adds SnowDirector™ distance & direction remote control
Adds 120V AC electric start

Shameless link to website here: Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers


----------



## bubba37 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just picked up the HS720 AA today at my local dealer - couldn't be more excited for winter! They had all three levels assembled and on the floor - very impressed with the build quality and engineering for the chute systems. They had them on sale and it was far too good of a deal to spend any amount of time thinking about pulling the trigger  The AA was just over $600 (before tax)...might be a good time for those looking for the new 720 to stop into their local dealer.

bubba


----------

